# young pigeon fell out of nest?



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

hello,
I've been spending alot of time on this site since I found a baby pigeon 5 days ago. This site is wonderful and very heartwarming. It's helped me alot, especially the forum.
I think pigeon I found fell out of it's nest or lost it's parents. I found him early one morning in the middle of a busy sidewalk. Someone had left some cornflakes next to him. He was curled up and did not move. For some reson he did not look sick. His eyes were alert. I took a cab home. I thought he was dying, he was so week. He couldn't stand on his legs. I made him a nest and tried to feed and water him. No reaction. He didn't know how. I mouth fed him(Quaker Oats oatmeal w/ milk) and gave him water and he sure reacted! Within hours he recuperated. He stayed in his nest-basket on my lounge chair and within 2 days he was standing. % days later he is flying to and from furniture and flaps his wings in mid-air. I saw him make his first baby flights 3 days ago. It was very moving. He was so excited!
He now sleeps perched high on the corner of a bookshelf. He is always perched near the window where he can wath sparrows and pigeons come on the balcony. I think he has learned to feed by himself by watching them. He still doesn't know how to drink though. I think he is a very young pigeon not trained to be out on his own yet.
I finally found a large cage for him. I will introduce him to his new quarters this afternoon. I get nervous when he tries to fly out the closed window. Especially when he sees other pigeons. I can't open my windows. He'd fly out. I don't think he'd survive quite yet. What do you think? when do you think he will be strong enough to be set free?
Spring came early this year in Paris. I'm afraid people may think they are big enough to go out on their own and chase them away out of their nests. This one is orpaned. Maybe 30 days? I don't know.
what next?
Any advice at this stage would be appreciated. Thanking you in advance,
celtic2


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, and thank you for rescuing a pigeon









He seems to be doing pretty good. If he can fly, then yes he'd be at least 30 days - usual fledging for pigeons is around 35 days, tho they can get about a little before that in 'practise' flights.

I'd not give him anything else with milk in - the lactose is not so good for birds. I expect you are giving him 'real bird' food now anyway - pigeons eat grains, seeds and legumes, so a purpose mixed pigeon feed is best. dove mix is OK, too, or the mixed corn used as wild bird food. 

If you're sure he's not drinking, best way is to gently hold him so that his beak is mostly immersed in a dish of water - he should learn to drink (they suck up water rather than sip) pretty soon.

I'd suggest he should not be released until he has no trace of yellow 'hairs' anywhere (if any present), and he has fully grown his flight feathers with a nice white feathering beneath his wings well filled in. 

Many pigeons like to have something to stand or lie on when they are roosting or relaxing - they often take to a brick or similar size object in a cage. 

I'm sure others will pick up on this before long - most of our members are in the US, so the time difference can get in the way









John (UK)


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thankyou John for your advice. I have stopped giving him my oatmeal mix as of yesterday. 
I've been giving him bird mix I keep handy for the birds that come on my balcony and found dove mix yesterday. I'll be trying out the cage later this afternoon. i found some sort of sand i've put on the bottom of the cage. Something that replaces grit I suppose. I've read they need that for digestion and minerals.
I just gave him some lettuce and water, but no reaction. He ate his grains and is perched on the bookshelf. I think he's enjoying the quiet sunny sunday morning in the sun.
Again, thankyou for the sound advice.


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Sounds like you are doing well and learning alot. Pigeons at about 8 weeks of age are usually ready to be completely on their own, but they just like humans mature at different rates. Some at 7 weeks others...well as long as it takes. It may definately take longer since he didnt have his parents to learn from. John is right about the yellow pin feathers, he would still be too young. Cheaping is a good sign also. I have had young adults look full grown and ready to begin training and be 8 weeks of age, but they still cheap, too me that is a sign of not being old enough to be totally independant. It's correct that you need to provide grit for your pigeon. Sand may not be an appropriate grit substitution though. Grit is usually pebble sized and easy for the pigeon to pick up in his beak. Sand wont be. Sand does make a good ground cover though or for the bottom of the cage. Your pigeon will instinctively eat the grit. It helps to grind up the seed to make for easy digestion, the grit grinds down as well. It doesnt take alot, maybe in portions of 1/5. For instance if you fed 1 cup of food, a fifth of a cup of grit mixed in would be good. If you cant find grit at a local pet store you should be able to find it at a feed store. Also try and find some sort of oyster shell for him, it is good for them as well. If you provide him a bowl of water he will learn to drink, it is instinct as well. Sounds like your doing great, good luck, hope this helps.
Amber (Mo.)


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thankyou Amber for your advice. 
Pigeon seems to be doing OK. I've named him Bijou.
Bijou eats on his own and now drinks on his own as well. He still stays perched on the bookshelf and comes down to eat and drink or just for plain practice from what I see. He is now resting. Seems content.
I will try to find grit.
I don't see yellow hairs anywhere. Just soft white feathers under wings.
Again, thankyou for the advice, Amber. 
Celtic


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for helping this little squeaker out.. 

Another thing I'd like to add is that you can offer him a nice shallow dish with water in so he can take a bath. It will help him produce some water proofing so when he is released he will not get soaked from the rain.

I have a balcony so this is the way I release my birds:
I prepare a nice cage that is secure, When the pigeon can fly well and all feathers under wings are developed I put the bird out in the day time so he can watch the others on the balcony with food and water, Later on I bring him in to sleep.. I do this for afew days and then I try leaving him out to sleep in the cage at night and see how it goes.

You can't keep him in the cage all the time for 24 hours because he needs to fly so if you leave him out in the day then he must sleep inside and if you leave him out at night be sure to bring him in for flight exercise in the day time.

Check his keel bone (Breast bone) and you should feel a nice chubby meaty pigeon (not a skiny one) you can offer him some raw peanuts or whole corn to fatten him up.

When it's time for release I leave the cage out at night and in the morning open the cage so if he likes he can come out and look around. Water and Food must be left on the balcony at all times or in the cage for the bird.

It will take time but don't push him too fast, Soon enough he will try a test flight then he may even come back at night to sleep in the cage so don't remove it. 
As he growns up he will forget the cage and act like a grown up pijjie.










I hope this info will help you with the release of your baby.

Mary


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thankyou Mary for the good advice.
Makes me feel a little bit less nervous. I often wonder if I'm being a good substitute mommy.

Bijou has been here exactly 1 week now and is doing well. He eats and drinks on his own. I found a nice sized cage and put him in last sunday but he did not like it. Went nervously back and forth along the side of the cage. 
I am waiting for a sunnier day so I can leave him outside a bit, in the cage. Turns out, I haven't had the heart to put him in the cage again, so, he's near the window where he can look at other pigeons. Pigeons come and visit in the morning. I am hoping they will adopt him. That's his space and never leaves there except when I'm gone, I suspect he visits a bit.
I will follow your advice though and put him in at night. 
I don't handle bijou much anymore. Bijou's remained wild and frightful when I approach, so I don't bother him. I say his name and make noises when he practices going back and forth from chair to bookshelf or when he flaps his wings in mid-air and stays stationary. As of yesterday , manages to pivot in mid-air! He seems happy when he does these things. He gets all excited.

I'll try to find millet this afternoon. Started giving him green peas yesterday. I read they like that. Otherwise, it's been bird/dove mix and oatmeal. 
I agree with you, I don't want to push him to leave too soon. I am very attached to this bird and really want to give him the best chances of survival. 
Thanks for your concern and support Mary. Very heartwarming and very much appreciated. Will keep you posted on the life of Bijou. Again, many thanks. Bijou says thankyou too!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Your welcome.. I have had 4 squeakers in my apt and just afew days ago I finished releasing the last of them.. all come back to visit.. 

Ernst who was the last one is doing ok, he is learning to fly and does come back to sleep on my balcony at night, the first day I released him I was so afraid he got lost because instead of looking around he flew like a bullet past the railing and got lost in the sky not knowing how to come back (I worried the whole day until Thanks God he came back in the evening all hungry and tired)

He even went back into his cage and went to bed (how cute!)

I hope to hear an update soon from you..

Mary


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

I put bijou in his cage last night. He was already set for the night so I caught him off guard. Didn't panic once in the cage as he usually does. He was probably still groggy from sleep.
What should I put in the cage for him to sleep in/on? I've been looking for a brick, but no luck yet.
There's a wooden board across one end of the cage. Haven't seen him perch there yet.
Last night, just bundled up at the bottom of cage. 
I want him to learn to like his cage. Don't know if this is going to happen.
Besides that, things are going smoothly. Bijou has his rythme. Other birds come visit at various times of the day. Bijou is very curious of them.
When I let Bijou go, how will he find a new family or make friends? this is what I worry about the most.
Thanks Maryco


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello









I have a cement floor on my balcony but you can find a brick and put the cage or even a board (Anything solid)

Don't worry, once he chooses to fly away he will make friends with the flock that visit you and might even come back to visit you with them.. Pigeons blend in quickly so I never worry about that part.









Mary


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

How are you today?

I would not worry about him not taking to his brick, if the bottom of the cage is all he's ever known then he probably prefers that. The texture or the location may make him comfortable or give him some sort of security. It is always good to try knew things like you are though, he may take to something else, or find something he likes better when he is feeling more secure about himself to do some adventuring.

As for him making friends, thats all in due time. Relate it like this....where he is now is his hometown...he is comfortable and likes it alot. But there is another place where his parents are from and has family but has never been there (this would be outside your house..lol) So he goes and visits this place everytime you let him out but he is still insecure and really likes his hometown so he comes back. It may take a little while, not usually long, but he will see another bird and be like "Hey" and the other bird will be like "Hey" and they'll be friends. Then he will make more friends, then he finds a girlfriend and decides he is gonna move out of town to be with her!...lol...sometimes it's easier for us to understand and deal with if we can put it in out own perspective. So as you see, you shouldnt worry about it all, he will learn to socialize with his own, it may take longer than some that were raised feral, but you are the only role model he has had. And there are just somethings that we cant teach them, and to communicate and socialize with another pigeon is definately one of them. Hope this eases some of your worries.
Amber


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Bijou's been with me 10 days now. 

He's doing well and things are going smoothly. He has his daily routine now and it's a real pleasure observing him and watching him grow.
He still has small patches where feathers haven't grown yet under his wings on the sides of his body.
I put him in his cage once the sun goes down and he settles for the evening. Still pretty stressful. He is not tame. 

In the morning I put him out on the balcony where other pigeons come and see what's for breakfast.
With time I have noticed that it's the same group of 4 pigeons that come. They look like hoodlums, like they've been dipped in oil. They are true regulars and come at different times in the day but mostly in the morning and late afternoon. 2 ringdoves come daily as well. 

Once everybody has been fed and off to other places, I bring bijou back in the apartment where I leave him out of the cage for the rest of the day. 
He sunbathes in the morning. During the day, his routine is eating and relaxing, perched on the bookshelf and a few test flights now and then. He has become more daring and progresses daily. 
Well, that's it for now. I avoid thinking of release time. It'll be here soon.
You all have a happy Easter
Celtic2


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Celtic - 

How's the little pigeon doing now?


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hello,

I am touched by your concern for Bijou.

I released Bijou on a quiet, sunny, Sunday morning 2 weeks ago. 

Bijou was found April 8th and was released May 4th.
When i first found him, he wasn't fully feathered yet on the chest area and didn't know how to fly, eat or drink. 

He recuperated very quickly, within hours after eating. He was starving and exhausted when I found him. 

It is a major concern here on how and what to feed pigeons.
If they don't know how to eat on their own that is a major problem.

My parents were peasants, once a long time ago. As a child I'd seen my grandfather mouth feed baby pigeons.

I'd seen my mother do it in NY when a baby pigeon suddenly became an orphan in his nest between our air conditioner and window frame.

That's how I got Bijou eating. I figured out that he didn't know how to eat and needed food and water desperately and quickly! He couldn't stand on his feet. 

I did that 3-4 times a day, with water as well for about one week. 
He was like a baby breastfeeding, nudging for more. Content and happy after a good feeding.
I cannot describe how heartwarming it is to help out a little fellow like this.

He soon went on to eating on his own from watching the other pigeons and then learned how to drink on his own. 
He grew very fast. Saw him make his first baby flights and within weeks become a real pro. Even acrobatic at times.

Feeding this way takes about 5-10 mns.


The whole time he was here, pigeons would come and visit. They are a family of 6 and sometimes 9. 
When I relesed Bijou he flew straight up rather than out towards the trees and open space. The other pigeons perched on an opposite building just stared, perplexed.

I had always hoped that he would be adopted by this group. Things didn't work out as planned.

I waited and waited and waited.... 

He did not find his way back and i was worried and sad wondering how he'd manage and whether it was the right thing to release him. 
It is a real dilemna trying to figure out what's best for them. 

The posts here helped me tremendously.
There is a very good thread on our responsilbilty towards the animals we take in... "Releasing tame birds".

I didn't see Bijou again. 

The other pigeons still come. 
Every morning they stop by on my balcony before setting out fot the day. They come late afternoon also, at the end of their day.
I'm afraid I might eventually have problems with the neighbors, bit I'm not there yet.

Sunday, 2 weeks ago, I was up early and looking out the window at the family of pigeons that come everyday, wondering where Bijou was and how life can be cruel.

And guess who suddenly came flying to the railing? It was Bijou!!!
I had tears in my eyes with happiness

I recognised him immediately. We stared at each other a few minutes and he flew off again. The others stayed. 

Don't know what it all means but I am very grateful he came back even if just for a minute or 2. 
It had been over a week since I had released him. 

I don't know if I'll ever see him again, but that's Ok.
His place is out there. He was not a baby pigeon, but a young juvenile and was not injured. He was not tame either.

That's the story of Bijou that has a place in my heart forever.

Vive les pigeons!!

celtic


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hello,

I am touched by your concern for Bijou.

I released Bijou on a quiet, sunny, Sunday morning 2 weeks ago. 

Bijou was found April 8th and was released May 4th.
When i first found him, he wasn't fully feathered yet on the chest area and didn't know how to fly, eat or drink. 

He recuperated very quickly, within hours after eating. He was starving and exhausted when I found him. 

It is a major concern here on how and what to feed pigeons.
If they don't know how to eat on their own that is a major problem.

My parents were peasants, once a long time ago. As a child I'd seen my grandfather mouth feed baby pigeons.

I'd seen my mother do it in NY when a baby pigeon suddenly became an orphan in his nest between our air conditioner and window frame.

That's how I got Bijou eating. I figured out that he didn't know how to eat and needed food and water desperately and quickly! He couldn't stand on his feet. 

I did that 3-4 times a day, with water as well for about one week. 
He was like a baby breastfeeding, nudging for more. Content and happy after a good feeding.
I cannot describe how heartwarming it is to help out a little fellow like this.

He soon went on to eating on his own from watching the other pigeons and then learned how to drink on his own. 
He grew very fast. Saw him make his first baby flights and within weeks become a real pro. Even acrobatic at times.

Feeding this way takes about 5-10 mns.


The whole time he was here, pigeons would come and visit. They are a family of 6 and sometimes 9. 
When I relesed Bijou he flew straight up rather than out towards the trees and open space. The other pigeons perched on an opposite building just stared, perplexed.

I had always hoped that he would be adopted by this group. Things didn't work out as planned.

I waited and waited and waited.... 

He did not find his way back and i was worried and sad wondering how he'd manage and whether it was the right thing to release him. 
It is a real dilemna trying to figure out what's best for them. 

The posts here helped me tremendously.
There is a very good thread on our responsilbilty towards the animals we take in... "Releasing tame birds".

I didn't see Bijou again. 

The other pigeons still come. 
Every morning they stop by on my balcony before setting out fot the day. They come late afternoon also, at the end of their day.
I'm afraid I might eventually have problems with the neighbors, bit I'm not there yet.

Sunday, 2 weeks ago, I was up early and looking out the window at the family of pigeons that come everyday, wondering where Bijou was and how life can be cruel.

And guess who suddenly came flying to the railing? It was Bijou!!!
I had tears in my eyes with happiness

I recognised him immediately. We stared at each other a few minutes and he flew off again. The others stayed. 

Don't know what it all means but I am very grateful he came back even if just for a minute or 2. 
It had been over a week since I had released him. 

I don't know if I'll ever see him again, but that's Ok.
His place is out there. He was not a baby pigeon, but a young juvenile and was not injured. He was not tame either.

That's the story of Bijou that has a place in my heart forever.

Vive les pigeons!!

celtic


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

My husband just presented me with an orphaned baby pigeion. It looks like it fell out of the nest. I am trying to figure out what to feed it. Should I cut up some worms for it or what?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Celtic,

That is great that you saw Bijou again. What a feeling of relief that must be for you. 

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited May 13, 2003).]


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hello,

I am not an expert on pigeons, but I was given alot of good advice here. 

You should start a NEW post so others will read it and I'm sure you will get many responses.

Go to "ressources" and you will find important information, like what and how much to feed a baby.
Take a look at "Baby Sarah's pictures" so you can get an idea of his age.

My pigeon may have looked like an adult, he had just lost his baby hairs, but was not. He was a young juvenile.

Much smaller in size and weight, eyes a darker brown rather than orange/brown in adults. The beak is a bit longer.
Also, I hadn't noticed at first, was not completely feathered under his wings alonside his chest. 

And, he did not know how to fly, drink or eat.
He hadn't learned those skills yet, but I was lucky he learned quickly by me showing him and mostly by watching the other pigeons I would feed on my balcony.

You show him by pecking at the grains with your finger and by gently dipping his beak in water.
Or, i read here yesterday, by placing him in a shallow dish of water. This way, he will become familiar with water and bathe by himself. They love that and he will need to waterproof his feathers.

So, it depends on his age. 
If he is too young, he might not be ready to feed by himself. In that case u will need to feed him with a syringe which is a very delicate thing to do.
If not done correctly you may kill him.

Take a look at a very good site named the "duckpolice". Or, if u run through the posts you'll find the address and other important information and most important alot of people trully concerned by pigeons.
When I first found my pigeon I realized I needed to make him eat and drink quick!

They eat mostly grain. I found dove mix pretty easily. You will also need to find grit which is important for minerals and digestion. They like oyster shells I hear.
They also like frozen fresh green peas and corn. Tiny pieces of shredded lettuce is also good for them. 
They eat worms occasionally, when out in the wild but it's not their main menu.

I also read they love raw peanuts.

I can't think of anything thing else right now, but as I said, if you post a NEW message you will get many responses.

Good lick with the little creature

celtic


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

oops! sorry for the mistype and don't know how to correct.

Please read ..good luck with the little creature

...and, yes, Julie, it was a relief when I saw Bijou again. Love is life


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Celtic -

She may return again if she did once. I think you did it well, but itcan work differently if you're a pigeon feeder nearby.

When i've released pigeons into a flock they came from, it was different. They returned the next day.

But i made sure by bringing them there for a visit and feeding them with their friends and enemies (if any) around them. But they act like all of them are friends - get so excited from their carrying cage!

And they remember their names.

Sometimes, they stop coming for a while but show up later, as if they've moved but are visiting.

One actually brought pigeons who had the same problem as herself (string on foot). She did it twice. (I've told the story before on Pigeons - her name is Jiminy.)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Celtic,

I am so glad that you released Bijou successfully and that she came back to tell you she was alright. If she is ever in need she will know where to go.

I hope you stay around now to advise others who find baby pigeons on how to care for them. This is a skill that you only learn through hands on experience and you have been through the whole cycle successfully so you have a lot to contribute.

Cynthia


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks, Cynthia. 
It was great finding this site. 
I stop by from time to time and will continue reading and sometimes, responding if I think I can help.

Bijou hasn't come again, alStreit, but I'm not as worried anymore. 

Sounds like you really like pigeons.
Vive les pigeons!!

The other pigeons that live in this area still stop by in the morning. 
I've noticed 2 juveniles. I'm becoming more familiar with them and starting to tell them apart. They look alike. A family. I love to watch them. Soothes the soul. 
Vive les pigeons!


----------

